
A Drug Meant for Alzheimer’s Treatment Regrows Human Teeth - colanderman
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/qkjm9v/an-alzheimers-drug-could-help-grow-teeth-and-fight-cavities
======
DrScump
Bogus clickbait title. The drug improves the _healing ability_ (dentin
replacement) of _intact_ teeth; it doesn't cause regrowth of missing or
healing of internally-damaged teeth.

